# Done with Camelbak



## Gone4Good (May 18, 2019)

So I’ve been through 3 of these reservoirs for my Camelbak Rogue. One came with, one I replaced, one the company replaced. Each of them leaked, it was a special Jedi skill to close them so they would not leak. Filled it up today and zero leaks - I shook it and squeezed it and no leaks! I head out to ride my 30 miles and put it on and water all down my back.
Anyone have good experiences with a hydration pack? I use a 2 liter size pack with minimal storage. Thanks


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The pack? Or just the reservoirs? For the reservoirs, hydrapak are my favorite.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I’ll second hydrapak. I haven’t had Camelbak bladders leak, but I really dont like them.


----------



## Smartattack (8 mo ago)

Had really good luck with osprey 2l bladder so far.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Smartattack said:


> Had really good luck with osprey 2l bladder so far.


Those are made by hydrapak


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Get a USWE then you get a better bladder AND a much better backpack.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

^ also made by hydrapak..

I am sensing a trend here .


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah, I just checked my Fox pack that's been absolutely trouble free for 8 years or so. Whaddaya know... Hydrapak bladder.
The 'fold the top and slide into a little clip' sealing method is foolproof.

Haven't used Camelback in a decade. The big circle lid thing caused me a lot of wet backs. Things had a knack for _looking_ like they were closed, but weren't.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

I'll second the USWE.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

BmanInTheD said:


> Get a USWE then you get a better bladder AND a much better backpack.


If you don't mind having your chest constricted when you're trying to breathe hard on a big climb. I wasn't a fan, unfortunately. Instead, I went with a Camelbak Chase vest and it's my new favorite.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I've had my USWE for three seasons now, and I like it a lot. Have never had an issues with the bladder or otherwise. I use it for hiking too. I have an extra large chest --bone structure defect, not muscles : ) and I've never had a problem with constricted breathing. The straps are adjustable.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

walkerwalker said:


> I've had my USWE for three seasons now, and I like it a lot. Have never had an issues with the bladder or otherwise. I use it for hiking too. I have an extra large chest --bone structure defect, not muscles : ) and I've never had a problem with constricted breathing. The straps are adjustable.


Love the USWE packs and was looking at getting another one. I'm happy if I can get one season out of them though, zippers breaking or the stitching for the zippers comes apart. But it's wear and tear and I don't mind replacing them when needed. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

I've been using my CamelBak MULE (3 L) for about 23 years now and am on my 3rd bladder. My current bladder has been going for a long time and is a genuine CamelBak one. I occasionally have trouble getting it to close properly since it tends to cross-thread. No other issues with leads though.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Second the Ospreys. Those baffles inside keep the H2O from sloshing around. You wouldn’t think the fold over clip on the osprey bladder wold be more watertight than the Camelbak round screw plug, but is is for sure. Been using Osprey ever since my neighbor saw a young male ride my bike out if my garage wearing my Mule and my helmet, back in 2009. He thought it was my son, but it was a thief.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

jannmayer said:


> My current bladder has been going for a long time and is a genuine CamelBak one. I occasionally have trouble getting it to close properly since it tends to cross-thread. No other issues with leads though.


I eventually figured out how to avoid cross-threading. Turn slowly, wait to feel the lid drop down into the reservoir threads, run your finger around the perimeter to confirm the gap is uniform, then tighten. No more leaks.


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

I have an EVOC - I am not sure what brand the hydration bladder is in that but it has been flawless in weekly use over >4 years. I stick it in the freezer between rides (empty) to prevent any nastiness growing in it. I chose the EVOC for spinal protect but the full water bladder has nicely cushioned a hard falls a few times with no issues afterwards.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

schnee said:


> The 'fold the top and slide into a little clip' sealing method is foolproof.


Yep! But also amazingly easy to actually clean properly!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I've had a source hyd bladder serve me for many years. I also had issues with Camelbak lumbar reservoirs leaking.

Never had a good looking hydration pack, but later learned it's because I just dislike the high tech advanced synthetic cloth. I just stuff a bladder in a regular day pack now, even if it does weigh a ton, cause I care about looks that much over performance.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

Always had camelbak and never had any leaks, 20+ years, but I cranked them down so they were a pain in the a$$ to empty/clean when done…. I now have an EVOC hip pack pro 3 with a hydrapak bladder, I like it for the fold and slide lid, very secure. No complaints for either brand. I mainly use a few water bottles now, cheaper.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

dysfunction said:


> schnee said:
> The 'fold the top and slide into a little clip' sealing method is foolproof.


It's the same design they use for those little floating dry bags for your cell phone that are supposed to be waterproof.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The bladders I have now are all Hydrapaks, too. I picked up a couple of the stowable bottles, too, which I can empty back into whatever I'm using/free up a bunch of space.

The big plastic screw thing on the Camelbak reservoirs were fine, but the reservoir itself was made more difficult to clean because of it. Dealbreaker, once I was introduced to the Hydrapak stuff.


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

We have an egregious amount of Camelbaks, an Osprey, and a Gregory (the Gregory is only for hiking... don't know if they make cycling stuff and I don't really ever use it anyway).

I don't hate or love the Camelbak bladders. They do seem to last a while generally. I don't like the screw cap thing. The Gregory is similar but the cap works better. 

I've used cheap no name or Amazon bladders, hated them, and don't recommend that experiment.

Some of the above (at least one?) bladders are baffled and it's a great feature. 

The Osprey has a HydraPak with baffles and the flippy foldy closure. It's awesome and the best bladder I've used. The Osprey is also my favorite pack I've used for cycling, but I also only use it for cycling and it's designed for cycling (Raptor that's 14L or 15L I can't remember). It can be small if I don't need much but can expand more than I thought.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I did this once. That was enough times for me to make damn sure the lid is correctly seated before riding/driving. Seen it happen to someone else in the winter...not sure it was a camelback though.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I didn't realize Osprey bladders were made by Hydrapak. Osprey only has a 1 year warranty on them compared to the lifetime guarantee on packs. I've had a couple Osprey reservoirs leak not long after the 1 yr mark and Osprey wouldn't budge. It's interesting because Hydrapak has a lifetime guarantee on their products. They make the reservoirs for Katadyn Befree water filters too and I've been told if Katadyn won't help with leaky bladders, Hydrapak will. Wish I had known a few years ago. 

The Source bladders have been the longest lasting for me and have a lifetime guarantee as well.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Been sold on Osprey for a long time, and their packs and reservoirs are built to last. Last year my Osprey Raptor pack was finally starting to show wear after 4 years of abuse, found out that they have a lifetime warranty. Osprey will either repair or replace them depending on the damage. They ended up sending me out a new $150 pack for free as a replacement, can't beat that kind of service!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a Manta that was about that same age and still in decent shape until the fabric split all the way around the top, parallel to the main compartment zipper. I figured that should be an easy repair so I sent it in. When Osprey said unrepairable I told them not to replace it since the bag didn't owe me anything. They did anyways. Cool of them, but it doesn't seem like a good business model to replace packs for wear and tear. No pack lasts forever.


----------



## ejhc11 (2 mo ago)

I gave up on Camelbaks also. I found these at my local REI and the Shape-Shift 2L has been pretty good. When REI has their 20% coupon it helps keep it cheap. I never had a leak in three years of use and the wide opening has been easy to clean. I use it in my Osprey bag.
Hydration Reservoirs | HydraPak


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm currently using a 1.5lt USWE bladder (made by Hydrapak). The bladder doesn't leak and you can turn it inside out to dry, which is a great feature. I also owned another Hydrapak bladder I was happy with but the dog found interesting at some point and decided to chew.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Smartattack said:


> Had really good luck with osprey 2l bladder so far.


Same here


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

evdog said:


> I didn't realize Osprey bladders were made by Hydrapak. Osprey only has a 1 year warranty on them compared to the lifetime guarantee on packs. I've had a couple Osprey reservoirs leak not long after the 1 yr mark and Osprey wouldn't budge. It's interesting because Hydrapak has a lifetime guarantee on their products. They make the reservoirs for Katadyn Befree water filters too and I've been told if Katadyn won't help with leaky bladders, Hydrapak will. Wish I had known a few years ago.
> 
> The Source bladders have been the longest lasting for me and have a lifetime guarantee as well.


Unless this is something new, it's not at all the experience I had with Osprey as it related to my reservoir warranty. 

Had the sliding clip that secures the reservoir break, it was over 2 years old. Osprey just had me take a picture of it and I had a brand new one, with an updated design show up a few days later. They told me at the time that the reservoirs absolutely were included in the lifetime warranty.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Been using camelback for a while, the bladder cap is a bit tricky to close. I simply turn the cap counter clockwise until I hear the threads line up, then close it up snug. Never had it leak!!


----------



## aphilso1 (5 mo ago)

My experience is similar to @FredCoMTB in post #22. I started accumulating hydration gear as a hiker in my pre-MTB era. As a result I've got a whole bunch of water bladders hanging in storage right now. I'd rank the bladders from best to worst as:

Platypus >>>>>> Osprey and Gregory >>>>> Camelbak and off-brand Amazon

Amazon stuff is as you'd expect. Thin walled, smells funky, doesn't clean well, and can be finnicky getting water out when you need it. BUT, I never had one of those cheap bladders leak down my back, and Camelbak always did that at the worst possible times. So I have a bit of PTSD from Camelbak reservoirs, which lowers them to being equal to off-brand junk in my opinion.

Osprey and Gregory both make quality bladders. Osprey's hose has been finnicky at times and doesn't allow as much water flow as I'd like. The walls of the Osprey bladder are also thinner than competitors' reservoirs, which makes me nervous that it will fail at some point. But it cleans easy and the removable hose is EXTREMELY useful when you are daily taking it in and out of a pack. Gregory on the other hand is the easiest to clean (it stays basically "open" when you hang it upside down by the attached hook, so dries really fast) and has great consistent water flow, but the hose isn't removable thus making getting it in and out of my pack a pain.

Then there is Platypus, which combines the best features of all the competitors. Thick-walled plastic, no funky smells or tastes ever, extremely easy to clean, great water flow from hose and never finnicky, and the hose is detachable just like Osprey. I truly don't know how you could make a better water reservoir. It just works perfectly, ever single time.

On a somewhat related note, Osprey's bike-specific packs are great and currently on sale. I have the Syncro model and love it. Osprey pack for biking, or Gregory pack for hiking. Platypus reservoir regardless.




__





Loading…






www.osprey.com


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

Osprey bladders are great. So I guess that’s a plus for Osprey and Hydropak. For what it’s worth, Osprey has outstanding customer service. Points for that.


----------



## JDUBku (Aug 27, 2015)

I believe USWE is having a killer sale TODAY 11/10. Great opportunity to make the switch.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

schnee said:


> Yeah, I just checked my Fox pack that's been absolutely trouble free for 8 years or so. Whaddaya know... Hydrapak bladder.
> *The 'fold the top and slide into a little clip' sealing method is foolproof.*
> 
> Haven't used Camelback in a decade. The big circle lid thing caused me a lot of wet backs. Things had a knack for _looking_ like they were closed, but weren't.


Interesting. I have a cheap (inexpensive but the pack seems quality) High Sierra hydration pack. And it has this mode of closure, which is good for getting ice in there, but fiddly. I suppose they are all fiddly to one extent or another.

And it appears that the bladder may actually be hydrapack.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Dont care for osprey, the way they orientate the hose (crossover) makes it fall into the dirt any time you take the pack off and sit it down.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jayem said:


> Dont care for osprey, the way they orientate the hose (crossover) makes it fall into the dirt any time you take the pack off and sit it down.


I always put end of the hose, with the bite valve, through the handle loop on the top of the bag when I would take it off to set it down. 

Always had a squeaky clean bite valve.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

FrankS29 said:


> Unless this is something new, it's not at all the experience I had with Osprey as it related to my reservoir warranty.


More likely something old. Osprey's site no longer mentions 1 year warranty on reservoirs. Instead it says to file an Osprey Warranty claim directly with Hydrapak. https://www.osprey.com/us/en/customer-support/reservoir-warranty Hydrapak offers lifetime guarantee so what you say makes sense. This was quite a few years ago I had issues with Osprey reservoirs and warranty was 1 yr. Reservoirs were likely made by someone else back then.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Had trouble with camelbak reservoirs too. One leaked at the base where the hose connects and I managed to crack the threads on another where the cap goes on (probably my fault for keeping it in the freezer when not in use). 

I bought an Osprey Syncro 20 in a closing sale at some outdoors shop. It was ridiculously cheap looking at the price for a new one. Had it for 2 years and it's the best pack I've ever had. I can't think of anything else I'd need for all day, all weather rides. Maybe a little more waterproofing, but that's being picky.

I like the Fidlock attachment for the bite valve. As well as being a bit more convenient it helps stop the valve getting dirty when you take your pack off and put it down. I also like that I don't have to route the hose back through the straps on the bag just to refill the pouch.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, @JDUBku you suck for posting the sale on USWE, and costing me $80.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Dont care for osprey, the way they orientate the hose (crossover) makes it fall into the dirt any time you take the pack off and sit it down.


This seems to be inevitable no matter what pack or reservoir I use. If I put the hose through a loop to keep the valve out of the dirt, the bag will just tip over and it ends up in the dirt anyways.

The Source reservoirs had a cap that goes over the valve. Put the cap on when you take the pack off and even if the valve ends up in the dirt, it's covered.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

My CamelBak HAWG had 3 bladders fail over the years. Leaking again now. Time for a HydraPak.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I tried the Hydrapack resivour that was sold to go along with my TAD pack, i hate it. I like the concept of tge slide top, but the thing is so tight i cant slide it all the way, it even shaves little slivers of the plastic. It has a baffle thats detatchable so you can turn it inside out to clean, again good idea. The interlocking ziplocish thing again so tight and hard to reconnect that ive given up using the feature. The bite valve shutoff requires two hands to operate and is again difficult to use. The dust/dirt cap is also close to impossible to use single handed. The only thing i like is the bite calve itself.
Resivour i like most is Platypus. Their slide top is easy to use and has never leaked on me. Material is easy cleaning and imparts no taste. Previous Platy I replaced the hose and valve with Camelbak military. Current Platy im using stock hose and calve but use Camelbak nipple and dustcap. And good plus of Platy is made in USA.


----------



## JDUBku (Aug 27, 2015)

dysfunction said:


> Well, @JDUBku you suck for posting the sale on USWE, and costing me $80.


Lol. My bad.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

My camelbak is 15+ years old and still on the same bladder. It’s a mayhem pack with way too much room for me now. Been looking at a new smaller one.
I like the CB Chase vest and USWE MTB Hydro. My concern with smaller packs is the fluid amount. My current holds 3L and the USWE holds 2L but the Chase holds 1.5L. I drink a lot of water I just don’t need all the backpack to hold stuff.


----------



## FJ40runr (Aug 27, 2017)

Tallboy723 said:


> My camelbak is 15+ years old and still on the same bladder. It’s a mayhem pack with way too much room for me now. Been looking at a new smaller one.
> I like the CB Chase vest and USWE MTB Hydro. My concern with smaller packs is the fluid amount. My current holds 3L and the USWE holds 2L but the Chase holds 1.5L. I drink a lot of water I just don’t need all the backpack to hold stuff.


No experience with the other options which admittedly sound better, but I have the same concern regarding capacity. Camelbak ratchet is what I have currently, 3L while still being fairly minimal as a pack - could be worth looking into.

Are there other smaller options from other brands with 3L+ capacity? I live in AZ, do long races, and am not particularly good at conserving fluids.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Carrying your water in plastic bladders or bottles is a bad plan, especially when it's hot out. Do yourself a favor and switch over to a stainless vessel of some sort.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

_CJ said:


> Carrying your water in plastic bladders or bottles is a bad plan, especially when it's hot out. Do yourself a favor and switch over to a stainless vessel of some sort.


Do you know how big and heavy a 3l stainless vacuum or even non vacuum vessel would be?! Ive carried a 500ml when hiking and/or going in for a trail work day and its nice having ice cold drink, but not for a dedicated ride. And cant drink while riding.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Taroroot said:


> Do you know how big and heavy a 3l stainless vacuum or even non vacuum vessel would be?! Ive carried a 500ml when hiking and/or going in for a trail work day and its nice having ice cold drink, but not for a dedicated ride. And cant drink while riding.


Yep, first Iditarod I brought two metal flask bottles...I never touched one of them and eventually just emptied it out. Second Iditarod I brought one and mostly used my camelback, same thing. Last Iditarod, I used my camelback and one plastic insulated camelback bottle. Perfect combo. The weight of the flasks was not worth it and they are significant weight and space that is non-compressible. How do I keep my water from freezing? Camelback under the jacket and hose routed under the armpit. Works like a charm.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Taroroot said:


> Do you know how big and heavy a 3l stainless vacuum or even non vacuum vessel would be?! Ive carried a 500ml when hiking and/or going in for a trail work day and its nice having ice cold drink, but not for a dedicated ride. And cant drink while riding.


I carry a 550ml stainless bottle on the bike (size of a normal water bottle, fits in a bottle cage), and a larger 40 oz (1200ml) stainless "flask" in my pack to refill the bottle with. That's enough water for 4.5 hours of riding, which covers pretty much everything I do these days, but I also carry water purification tabs for emergency situations.

I can and do drink from that bottle while riding, but usually just stop to take a few swigs while enjoying a view and/or a snack. Not something I'd use for racing, but I'm not racing.


.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have multiple CAMELBAK packs and bladders civilian and military. Always been GREAT. 
The CAMELBAK bite valve is great because it works and does not possibly break or harm teeth!
Camelbak customer service and warranty is great!
Packs are super durable.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I've had about 4 or 5 camelbaks and don't think I've ever had a bladder leak. Got a box of good old bladders. When they went away from the o'ring to the u-gasket I had those lids leak if you didn't put the lid down perfectly flat before twisting. Had an injury to my left thumb and could not get the lid off without pain, so now in the habit of using a homemade tool to twist it off. 

After 3 years wore holes in my current Camelbak , probably the quickest I've gone through one. Trying to get on the USWE site but getting 502 error. That cross harness looks interesting.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Yep, first Iditarod I brought two metal flask bottles...I never touched one of them and eventually just emptied it out. Second Iditarod I brought one and mostly used my camelback, same thing. Last Iditarod, I used my camelback and one plastic insulated camelback bottle. Perfect combo. The weight of the flasks was not worth it and they are significant weight and space that is non-compressible. How do I keep my water from freezing? Camelback under the jacket and hose routed under the armpit. Works like a charm.


I have on occasion carried a small vacuum bottle (I think 350ml) snowboarding and have to admit when its really cold out, its awesome to have a swig of hot tea. But I ride at most "sidecountry", so if its really nasty out just make way back and duck into a building. Also my experience with the quality of stainless (I suppose if really concerned with weight, there is Ti) bottles, small sample size, but 100% failure rate of 3 out 3 name brand made in China bottles, and 100% survival rate out 3 out 3 Japan made bottles still going strong. Unfortunately AFAIK there is only one brand left made in Japan.


----------



## mcarter76 (Jun 3, 2017)

Gone4Good said:


> So I’ve been through 3 of these reservoirs for my Camelbak Rogue. One came with, one I replaced, one the company replaced. Each of them leaked, it was a special Jedi skill to close them so they would not leak. Filled it up today and zero leaks - I shook it and squeezed it and no leaks! I head out to ride my 30 miles and put it on and water all down my back.
> Anyone have good experiences with a hydration pack? I use a 2 liter size pack with minimal storage. Thanks


Yeah I've had a lot of issues with my CamelBak Lobo 9. The first reservoir leaked from the base. I did an exchange on Amazon, but the second one leaked from the mouthpiece or bite valve. Went through CamelBak's warranty service and they sent a new part out no questions asked. No leaks, but that is a lot of failures IMO especially for a product in this price range.

Fortunately I have an old 2L CamelBak reservoir of the same dimensions that served as backup while waiting for the replacement part.

One other annoyance is the magnetic clasp feature, it picks up bits of rock when you set it down in the dirt. The other day it snagged or stuck to my door getting into the car and left a nice scratch.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Taroroot said:


> I have on occasion carried a small vacuum bottle (I think 350ml) snowboarding and have to admit when its really cold out, its awesome to have a swig of hot tea. But I ride at most "sidecountry", so if its really nasty out just make way back and duck into a building. Also my experience with the quality of stainless (I suppose if really concerned with weight, there is Ti) bottles, small sample size, but 100% failure rate of 3 out 3 name brand made in China bottles, and 100% survival rate out 3 out 3 Japan made bottles still going strong. Unfortunately AFAIK there is only one brand left made in Japan.


I'm more backcountry, so I'll take an insulated camelback bottle in my Avy pack, but I try to pre-hydrate like crazy before, since there's limited availability of water once you get going. Another idea is to use the metal flask to transfer boiling hot water/mix into and then at the trailhead transfer it into a plastic one. Water takes a LONG time to freeze, so that could also likely work for you, without the weight of carrying the flask. 

If I'm at a resort, I'll take a small bottle I can put in a pant pocket or something.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a Marchway Tactical Molle Hydration 3L Backpack from Amazon. Gave up on Camelbaks after leaking problems, not to mention price. This has a widemouth bladder, easy to clean as well. Retails around $38.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

IMO, for replacement bladders Source is where it’s at.









SOURCE Hydration Archives


We are proud to share our wealth of knowledge on staying hydrated outdoors with you! Check out our articles related to hydration here.




sourceoutdoor.com





Problem for the OP is, unless the design has changed since I bought mine, the rear flap of the Rogue secures closed on a tab attached to the bladder so it’s a specific design and not easily replaced.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Stahr_Nut said:


> IMO, for replacement bladders Source is where it’s at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source would be the other I personally would strongly consider, but I have no experience with them. Friend has their dual resivour and seems to like it. One of the few actual tactical equipment (not tacticool) and is not manufactured in China.


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

jannmayer said:


> I've been using my CamelBak MULE (3 L) for about 23 years now and am on my 3rd bladder. My current bladder has been going for a long time and is a genuine CamelBak one. I occasionally have trouble getting it to close properly since it tends to cross-thread. No other issues with leads though.



Yes, I used my original Camlebak MULE for about 26 years and finally decided to replace it, not because it wasn't working, but because the new designs looked more comfortable and interesting. I was on my second bladder in 26 years, and had trouble with it leaking around the ring occasionally, but finally cleaned it out really good and it seemed to stop. I never cared that much about the leaking anyway because it was usually in the summer here and saved me having to pour the bottle.
After way too much shopping and comparing I ended up just getting another MULE. 
The new bladder has all the cool features, but I kind of liked the simplicity of the old one.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Camelbak Slyline LR 10 is the best hydration pack and bladder combo I've used - and I've probably been through 15 iterations since the mid 90s. It's basically a lumbar pack with added shoulder straps. Holds 3L of water and keeps everything low and snug in bouncy downhill tech. Only 10 liters of pack space, so not too big. The bladder is simple to remove, open, fill and close - you know when it's sealed. All the cool kids in Austin are now running the little USWE packs plus additional saddle pack and frame bags to hold tools and food, etc. I think I'm cooler.


----------

